# irish spring knockoff???



## debikers

my husband loves the smell of Irish Spring Soap. Anyone know approximately what FO to mix to come up with something close? Thanks in advance.
I found it on sweetcakes.com. gonna give it a try. love some of the fragrances they have!!!!


----------



## JayJay

Sweetcakes is the only Irish Spring FO that I have heard of. 

I also found this on the Internet. I tried it but it didn't turn out smelling like Irish Spring to me. You may have luck experimenting.  

10 drops Rosemary essential oil
8 drops lemongrass essential oil
2 drops of Rose-Geranium essential oil
1 - 2 drops of Lavender essential oil.


----------



## northwoodsgal

I haven't tried the Sweetcakes FO, but my husband also loves Irish Spring. We discovered quite accidentally that the "Succulent Aloe" FO from Rustic Escentuals smells like Irish Spring after the saponification and curing process (in a pure olive, 76 coconut & refined Shea CP soap, soaped at 100 degrees at 7oz PPO). Doesn't smell like it out of the bottle-- it's an interesting morph. Men who like Irish Spring have liked it and also they like White Tea & Bergamot by Wholesale Supplies Plus, although that is not a dupe of it. I'll try Sweetcakes and compare. Good to know! Hubby will be thrilled!


----------



## JayJay

Hey - I have white tea and bergamot on its way to my place right now! I can't wait to try it. Irish Spring was one of my favorites growing up. 

I have been on a search for the best clean smelling FO and I have not settled on anything yet. I have not tried Sweetcakes Irish Spring yet but I think I will give it a try this week. 

I'm on Sweetcakes website now. Is it just me or are they a little expensive? I filled my cart with various samples and now I am taking some of them out.


----------



## northwoodsgal

JayJay said:


> Hey - I have white tea and bergamot on its way to my place right now! I can't wait to try it. Irish Spring was one of my favorites growing up.
> 
> I have been on a search for the best clean smelling FO and I have not settled on anything yet. I have not tried Sweetcakes Irish Spring yet but I think I will give it a try this week.
> 
> I'm on Sweetcakes website now. Is it just me or are they a little expensive? I filled my cart with various samples and now I am taking some of them out.



Yes! Sweetcakes is pricey. I've avoided them for that, but they're supposed to be great. I've had some good luck with Rustic Escentuals because they sell at affordable prices to test fragrances. That's how I discovered Succulent Aloe for Irish Spring. My guess is you'll like the White Tea & Bergamot. It's a real hit in my life with all the folks who like "clean" scent and it soaps great! No morph, no acceleration, no discoloration and it sticks really well.


----------



## JayJay

northwoodsgal said:


> Yes! Sweetcakes is pricey. I've avoided them for that, but they're supposed to be great. I've had some good luck with Rustic Escentuals because they sell at affordable prices to test fragrances. That's how I discovered Succulent Aloe for Irish Spring. My guess is you'll like the White Tea & Bergamot. It's a real hit in my life with all the folks who like "clean" scent and it soaps great! No morph, no acceleration, no discoloration and it sticks really well.



I am tying to resist the temptation of starting up with a whole new supplier. I just visited Rustic Escentuals and I am liking what I see. Do you know why they have two versions of the same dupe scent? Is that an accident or do they really carry two?


----------

